# Mozilla Bug



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wanted you to know, I think there is a problem with the site in Firefox. The "Price Watch" section has dropped into the body of the site and the links don't work. Works fine on Internet Explorer, but doesn't seem to work on Firefox. At least not on mine.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm. Must be an issue with the computer I was using. Not having the problem with a different machine. Nevermind.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2010)

There's something off, I'll have my wordpress guy look at it.


cr


----------



## Mark Shemas (Dec 4, 2010)

The solution I can suggest is, there is availability of Mozilla Firefox browswer 2.0.0.8, which is updated and patched new version of this browser.


----------

